# Is there a FAQ for timeshare etiquette?



## NJCOBRA10tha (May 9, 2008)

I have only owned for maybe a year and a half and I am sure I am not the only one who doesn't really know what the proper timeshare etiquette is.

* Should you leave a tip for the maids on departure - what is appropriate
* what should you do with unopened products you can't use like water, soda, juice etc.
* Should you make sure there are no dirty dishes and the dishwasher is empty or is it OK to have the dishwasher running when you depart.
* is it expected/appropriate to tip the front desk if they upgrade your room
* are the signs about no late checkouts absolute?  10 AM is pretty early.

Those are the only questions I have.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2008)

Every resort is different, so there are no hard and fast rules.  You are usually given a handout listing the rules when you check-in, or it may be in a binder in your unit.



NJCOBRA10tha said:


> I have only owned for maybe a year and a half and I am sure I am not the only one who doesn't really know what the proper timeshare etiquette is.
> 
> * Should you leave a tip for the maids on departure - what is appropriate



I do - but better yet, leave one early in your stay for great service the rest of your stay.



> * what should you do with unopened products you can't use like water, soda, juice etc.



I leave them in the unit for the cleaning crew to take if they want, some resorts have specific rules about this.



> * Should you make sure there are no dirty dishes and the dishwasher is empty or is it OK to have the dishwasher running when you depart.



Again, it depends on the resorts rules, but I usually start the dishwasher right before I leave.



> * is it expected/appropriate to tip the front desk if they upgrade your room



In the US probably not (unless you flashed some cash at check in) in other countries, sometimes, yes.



> * are the signs about no late checkouts absolute?  10 AM is pretty early.



Yep!  They mean it - they only have from 10 am to 3 or 4 pm to clean the unit and get it ready for the next guest.


----------



## pjrose (May 9, 2008)

To add to Denise M 's answer:

Some resorts will tell you a suggested maid-tip rate and provide an envelope.

It doesn't hurt to ask for a later checkout - the maids can't clean every unit at once, and you may be able to get an hour or two extra if they can put your unit last on the cleaning schedule.  On the other hand if the next occupant is waiting, you may be out of luck.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 10, 2008)

I often wondered what really happens to unopened food we leave in the unit.  When we were at the Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale, it is the first time I saw the housekeeping staff carry coolers in their little caddies.  It made me feel good to know that they will take the stuff.  One lady had a large frozen pizza in her arms at the end of the day.  I also use partially used butter, jelly and condiments.  I figured that if they do not want them, they can throw them out.  It is such a shame to waste stuff.


----------



## icydog (May 16, 2008)

I know at the Disney Resorts it is expected and accepted that the maids tale home extra food. It would be criminal to throw good food out. I wouldn't bother leaving half used items like butter since I am sure they throw these things out. How positive can a person be that the opened food has not been tainted. It is a sorry statement but it is true; If it isn't sealed it isn't going to be used.


----------



## lprstn (May 16, 2008)

* Should you leave a tip for the maids on departure - what is appropriate
Yes I do, very bad not to....when at a place where I get an early cleaning I leave a tip also.

* what should you do with unopened products you can't use like water, soda, juice etc.
Drain in the sink and put empty bottles in the trash.

* Should you make sure there are no dirty dishes and the dishwasher is empty or is it OK to have the dishwasher running when you depart.
I leave the dishwasher running when I leave, only when in a hurry, but leave an extra tip when the place is a big mess.

* is it expected/appropriate to tip the front desk if they upgrade your room
* are the signs about no late checkouts absolute?  10 AM is pretty early.

They don't usually accept tips, we have tried.


----------



## Eric in McLean (May 19, 2008)

NJCOBRA10tha said:


> * Should you leave a tip for the maids on departure - what is appropriate



As an example, a T/S in Mexico suggested $1 per person in the T/S per day.  I tip that pretty much everywhere I go (maybe a little more now that the dollar is down).



NJCOBRA10tha said:


> * what should you do with unopened products you can't use like water, soda, juice etc.



I leave it in the room.  The staff can take it or they can trash it.  In any case, they'll have to carry the stuff out.


----------

